# molasses



## blondlebanese (Oct 15, 2014)

I've read some people use molasses to make tea.  can someone please explain.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 15, 2014)

Dump a tablespoon or 2 into a gallon of water. My girls get a sip of molasses with every nute supplement watering. Good for the micro-organisms that feed the roots. Think that explains it.


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2014)

there is a little more to it than that, lol but yes the molasses is feeding simple micro organisms in the soil. The simple micobes have a very short half life, and are in turn eaten by more complex microbes. Creating a mini eco system. However, these micro organisms do not feed the roots. Plants can not absorb nutrients directly from the soil, they must be chelated first. This is accomplished by mycorrhizal fungi. But myco are not among the microbes created by using molasses.


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 15, 2014)

Make sure it is unsulfured only!! Molasses in the first run is the purest, in the second run is less quality and they add  sulfur dioxide to it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2014)

If you are not growing organic however, molasses won't do much.


----------

